# New 2.5 Gallon Tank, What's the best filter to use?



## BettaBoy1021

Hi! I just bought my first Betta fish over the weekend. He's a red CrownTail, and currently I have him in a PennPlax double tank (divider removed) which apparently isn't what they like. He seems fine but I'm moving him into a 2.5 gallon tank. I was looking into an undergravel filter but I read that it doesn't really work well. What would be the best filter for my betta? I was looking at ordering this filter, ClearFree 1 Corner Filter I just don't know what filter to use. Then I was considering this one Tetra Whisper Internal Power Filter, but was worried it would cause too much of a current for my betta. I've read many sites on caring for these fish but can't find anything giving real answers instead of opinions on filter or no filter, cycled or not cycled. It's all so confusing!

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

The small corner filter, I have no experience with. However, that second filter, the Whisper filter, is going to be too much current for a 2.5 gallon tank with a betta. It would do fine on a tank a bit larger like a 5 or 10 gallon. I have the exact filter, the small Whisper 10i, in a 10 gallon tank with a tiny baby turtle. The filter is quite strong, and pours out a lot of water. And it's larger than the photo's show, and would take up about half the room in a 2.5 gallon tank.


----------



## doggyhog

In a 2.5g I wouldn't put a filter. Too much flow and it stresses the betta out, also, a tank that small is not easy to cycle. So, I'd just forget about the filter and do two 100% changes a week.


----------



## BettaBoy1021

Soooo I was reading the care sticky post and it listed the whisper as a good filter, although didn't mention tank size, and it also mentioned to NEVER do 100% changes unless working with medications as a drastic change would cause stress on the betta.. Seems like bettas are all trial an error with what works best for the tank, fish, and caretaker! Well I'm making a run to Petco tonight I'll look into maybe one of those reallllllly small filters that use an air pump.


----------



## aknight

I use the Whisper 3i filter in my 1.5 and 2.5 gallon tanks, it is for tanks up to 3 gallons. My bettas don't seem to mind it, there is a very gentle flow.


Sorry, I can't make the picture a little bigger.


----------



## BettaBoy1021

Thank you for the information!! Now if Petco would carry that 3i filter... seems only Petsmart has it. Well either way I'll be taking a look at Petco, I can always add a filter later right? 

Another question, unrelated to the filter buttttt, I fed my betta this morning and he took the pellet in his mouth then spit it out. Maybe he's too cold? I plan on buying that Hydor heater maybe he'll feel happier in warmer water.


----------



## doggyhog

BettaBoy1021 said:


> Soooo I was reading the care sticky post and it listed the whisper as a good filter, although didn't mention tank size, and it also mentioned to NEVER do 100% changes unless working with medications as a drastic change would cause stress on the betta.. Seems like bettas are all trial an error with what works best for the tank, fish, and caretaker! Well I'm making a run to Petco tonight I'll look into maybe one of those reallllllly small filters that use an air pump.


I've never had a problem with 100% changes. Ever.


----------



## smallvle

i did 100% water changes for a year in my old 1 gal bowl, and seuss did great, then his bowl shattered one day while i was cleaning it and it gave me an excuse to get him a 2.5 gal tank and a filter. i have the Whisper 3i filter too, and i love it! just make sure if you get it that the waterline is at least .5 an inch below the outpour spout thing if not even closer to where the water comes out. i returned two of these filters and called the company, thinking the air pump was broken when it turned out i didn't have enough water in the tank. it works fine now, is super quiet (the tank is right next to my bed,) and the water is crystal clear. also, there is very little current, so Seuss is very happy.

you really don't need a filter in a small tank, but it definitly makes life easier when it's tank cleaning day. : )


----------



## kuklachica

This is what I use in my 2.65 gallon and my guys LOVES it (he chases the bubbles and rides them to the top!). Not too much current. 

http://www.petco.com/product/12147/...Pump-and-Filter-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## BettaBoy1021

kuklachica said:


> This is what I use in my 2.65 gallon and my guys LOVES it (he chases the bubbles and rides them to the top!). Not too much current.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/12147/...Pump-and-Filter-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch



Oddly enough thats the filter I bought!! 
And TeenyTinyToFu you are soooo right about the size of that Tetra Whisper I saw it at Petco and its a MONSTER for a tank the size it says it works for. The Small World Pump kit is great, very very little bubbles and the air pump is silent on its nice rubbery stilt like pads! I'm very excited about this tank, while shopping I purchased three silk small plants and three betta bulbs, I'll remove the silk plants once the real plants grow large enough to provide cover or when the tank looks too cluttered. My dad had an older glass "wand" heater with a nice "higher" "lower" knob. Once I get my screen cover in the mail and a nice light for this tank he'll be all set with a beautiful home! I'll try and get some pictures up to show off my new friend as soon as I get my cover and light! Can you tell I'm super excited about this betta? lol;-)

Plus the Small World filters replacement cartridges are only about 5$ for two!


----------



## Calvin88

Pictures?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

This is a five-year old thread. Please note from BF official rules:

*11) Do not resurrect or bump threads without reason.*
Please do not post to a thread that has not received a reply in a long time unless you have something substantive to add that is not more appropriate in a new thread. Similarly, please use "bumps" sparingly and do not bump your thread unless/until a significant amount of time has passed without it receiving replies. Excessive bumping is more likely to annoy other members than motivate them to reply to your thread.


----------

